# Bee Line bridge on the Carlton Brook is washed out



## MtnMagic (Apr 9, 2005)

Just North of Appalachia, across the highway of Rte 2, is the Bee Line trail. The second bridge that crosses the Carlton Brook has also been washed away. The Bridge on the Moose River remains. That's two crossings that will be difficult during this high water for the next month.

Its only a heads up. RMC certainly has its work cut out. Ever hike Mt Randolph to the Mt Crescent loop? What are you waiting for? Excellent views, excellent hiking.

Happy Springtime in the mtns!
MtnMagic
: )


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 10, 2005)

All this hiking your doing is making me jealous!  Not really,  going for a nice hike today on Mt. Tom in Mass.  Should be a perfect day for it.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 10, 2005)

A group of us bushwacked up Mt Nancy today. A small trip report will follow tomorrow. 

You and I will put together a very nice hike up to and through the Alpine Garden in June. It'll be spectacular!
________________
Keep hiking! Keep hiking! Keep hiking!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 11, 2005)

_Really_ bushwhacked or followed the herd path?


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2005)

The herd path/cut trail simply vanished under the deep snow. We 'really' bushwhacked! More details in the trip report to be posted in a minute.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 11, 2005)

Sweeeeeet.


----------

